# Erin's waiting room/ kidding forum



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Forgive my horrible finger getting in the way haha. Remedy is getting closer, and closer, and i am getting more and more antsy! She has started separating herself from the herd, and is grooming herself like mad. She is even letting me love on her, which she never does.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So soon!! The wait is so hard lol! Good kidding vibes your way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> So soon!! The wait is so hard lol! Good kidding vibes your way!


Thank you! When would be a ok time to put her in her own stall?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Depends. You can start about now if she's seperating from the herd. I move mine to the kid pen when their ligaments are gone and their udder has doubled.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Depends. You can start about now if she's seperating from the herd. I move mine to the kid pen when their ligaments are gone and their udder has doubled.


Ok, her ligaments are still there, but they're barely there. I think I'll probably do what you do,just so I don't stress her out. Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you move her? How is she doing? Any discharge? Getting excited for you! Keep us posted ok?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

I haven't moved her yet, she is ok for now, shes been keeping herself away from everyone else a couple times a day. She had a bit of white discharge the other day, but I haven't seen anymore since. I am not sure if I should wait until that super long string of discharge is there or not to move her into the kidding stall. Thank you, I will!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh good luck and Happy Kidding


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: She is in the kidding pen w/ food and water. Her ligaments are faded, but not gone. Bag still squishy. Kids still kicking.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh good luck and Happy Kidding


Thank you!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Erin Guy said:


> Update: She is in the kidding pen w/ food and water. Her ligaments are faded, but not gone. Bag still squishy. Kids still kicking.


Oh yes! She's looking close indeed 
She is a cutie...Thinking pink thoughts and wishing you a smooth as silk kidding!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh yes! She's looking close indeed
> She is a cutie...Thinking pink thoughts and wishing you a smooth as silk kidding!


Thank you, i am getting super antsy, this will be my first time having spring kids!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, what a sweet girl. She has such a cute face! She is definitely getting closer! Can't wait to see her little ones!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, what a sweet girl. She has such a cute face! She is definitely getting closer! Can't wait to see her little ones!


Thank you! I just wish I knew how close she was, its driving me nuts!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: She for some reason wanted to rest her head on one of the boards. Why do you think shes doing that?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Erin Guy said:


> Update: She for some reason wanted to rest her head on one of the boards. Why do you think shes doing that?


It's hard work being pregnant...Just resting


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's hard work being pregnant...Just resting


Ok, good, I just didn't know if it was her acting differently.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any way to get comfortable.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Any way to get comfortable.


I would do the same thing, and I hate, hate, haaate, being antsy..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well it sounds like everything is going great! Enjoy! Happy kidding!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well it sounds like everything is going great! Enjoy! Happy kidding!


Thank you! Did any of you want me to post pictures of them on here when they're born?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Erin Guy said:


> Thank you! Did any of you want me to post pictures of them on here when they're born?


Of course!
We have a 2020 kidding tally going too it's a lot of fun, make sure you add in yours


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Of course!
> We have a 2020 kidding tally going too it's a lot of fun, make sure you add in yours


Awesome! I hope they come soon, shes all set up in her stall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: Still no babies, her ligs are still soft, but slim. No "snot" discharge. She didnt bolt today when I went over to feed, she just kinda checked me out. I am losing my mind!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You really need to read this, you'll realize she's doing it on purpose...we've all been there but trust me the waits worth it 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> You really need to read this, you'll realize she's doing it on purpose...we've all been there but trust me the waits worth it
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


I didn't even see that, that is true, and yeah she is doing it on purpose. I swear if she waits until i am at my night class at college....


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

So, She hasn't had any progress, so I let her go out with her friends in the paddock today, and am going to wait until she actually has that "snot" string.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

good luck! i am waitin on one doe too!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: So Remedy was bleating a whole lot more today, so she has a buddy in her stall with her. She also arched her back a few times today, although I did just bounce her babies around. Still no discharge. Getting closer!!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: She has dried discharge on her tail, and has some amber colored discharge on her vulva. The front of her udder is starting to fill also!


----------

